# Feedback Required - TT as a track car?



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi Guys

First off, hello! I only joined the forum to sell a set of TT speedline wheels, which have since found a new home in Wales, so haven't really posted on here before.

I'm considering a cheap £2-3k track car, and one of the candidates is a Mk1 TT. It has to stay road legal, and I like the idea of the TT as the haldex might be handy for winter track days. Other cars I'm considering are MX5, MR2, and maybe a Clio cup.

I currently own a B7 RS4, pics and vid below. I've run this on track a couple of times and it has been great fun, but it's my pride and joy so I never take it to 100% on track and am terrified of binning it! Therefore, thinking about a dedicated track car, that costs around the same as the typical trackday insurance excess of £2500. I recently let my brother in law take the wife's Golf Gti to Donington, and he proceeded to clatter into one of the sausage kerbs, taking out 1 wheel and the sump. Car was back on the road 2 days later, and he paid for the damage (about £400), but it just made me think I'd be pretty upset if that had happened to the RS!

I see there are some useful threads on here (was reading the weight stripping thread with interest), but would still like to know what people make of their TT's on track? Is it any fun without serious mods or does it understeer too much? Are oil temps on track a problem? Would you suggest it as a good track toy?

My car, the golf and vid of first trackday:

































Thanks all


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum! 

Firstly, love the RS4 and even the Golf!  Watched your video, seems you were having fun! Are you local to Snetterton?

The TT as a track toy? Will it give you the quickest lap time around any given track, compared to the money you could spend on something else? No. If that's what you want then a Clio would probably be best! All 3 you mentioned can be had cheap, but they are all what i would class as pocket rocket's (MR2 at a stretch!) where as the TT is an entirely different beast.

Relatively easy to get 300BHP+ out of the 1.8T engine without sending stupid amounts. Get the weight out (As you've already seen) and you will have a very quick car. A few suspension/bush changes and you will have a very quick and capable car... there's good reason why a few of us are running them!

The haldex at first can be it's own worst enemy, i know a few have had tank slappers caused by it in the wet, but with a £40 insert and a hardwired ESP "off" switch, this can transform it from a hindrance to a great help.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

What Nick said, plus you will look like a sophisticate in the TT rather than a mindless chav in the Clio. 8) (Apologies in advance to any mindless Clio owners who are not chavs  )

VT


----------



## CollecTTor (Jan 17, 2014)

Some suspension modifications and bigger wheels and tires and the Mk1 TT becomes a very capable track weapon. And yes, no matter what others at the track are driving or how much they've spent on them or modifying them, you will be dubbed an elitist for driving an Audi. :lol:


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks very much for the feedback so far guys. Much appreciated 



NickG said:


> Welcome to the Forum!
> 
> The haldex at first can be it's own worst enemy, i know a few have had tank slappers caused by it in the wet, but with a £40 insert and a hardwired ESP "off" switch, this can transform it from a hindrance to a great help.


Could you tell me a little more about this Nick?

I'm not local to any track unfortunately! I'm in Sutton, Surrey. Brands is about an hour away but generally pricey, otherwise a couple of hours to get to any other track. Which is another reason the TT is appealing - I imagine it would be a relatively nice drive to the track and back.

So sounds like suspension mods (coilovers?), a remap and the above mentioned ESP off mods would give a decent payback in trackday enjoyment. How are the standard brakes with better pads and fluid? Have you all fitted oil coolers?

On the chav front - that is indeed a concern! I'm a VAG man so a renault might bring me out in a rash (car history: 2x polos, mk4 golf Gti, Audi S4 B6, A4 B8 2.0T s-line before the current motors).

Thanks again


----------



## brushwood69 (Dec 17, 2012)

I've got a TT look body kit on my Clio VT watch it!!  

I compete in mine (sprint & hillclimb) and there is a growing crowd converting to it or the A3/S3) due to the smaller 1.781cc engine size and the 4x4. The most important mod is dialing out the understeer via cookbots/defcons small metal/alloy inserts which get pressed in to the lower wishbone then add polybushes and bingo far better handling for £100. Then do the haldex £50, remap £300, coilovers £650, then just keeping spending!!

BW


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

brushwood69 said:


> I've got a TT look body kit on my Clio VT watch it!!
> BW


 :lol:

True story: whilst looking to go back on track, two of my (ahem) middle aged Porsche owning mates sent me pics of their track purchases...said Clio Cups in obligatory metallic blue. Soon after, whilst driving down the motorway, one went past us.
Me to Mrs VT...."Love, that's what Marc and Paul have bought as track cars."
Mrs VT looked up.... "Don't be ridiculous, I'm not having that thing parked on the front drive! Think again."

My cue to look for something German and different :lol:

Soon after, mate Marc sold his and bought a 3 series Clubsport 8)

VT


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

Von Twinzig said:


> brushwood69 said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a TT look body kit on my Clio VT watch it!!
> ...


Haha, that sounds about right! I think my Mrs would be far more open to a TT than the other options.

Thanks for the tips guys.

Do the cookbots make that much difference to understeer then?

Interesting reading about the haldex mod. So this enables up to 50:50 split right? Does it actually drive like a 50:50? How quickly does the haldex react?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

FJ1000 said:


> Von Twinzig said:
> 
> 
> > brushwood69 said:
> ...


Cookbots make a massive difference, reduce the "slop" in the steering significantly i found!

As far as i'm aware the Haldex insert makes it react quicker and go straight to a 50:50 split (Hence predictable!)... That's how i read it anyway, maybe someone else could confirm!


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

This all sounds promising.

VT and NickG - I'm reading through your build threads at the moment, absolutely epic work there gents!


----------



## CollecTTor (Jan 17, 2014)

NickG said:


> Cookbots make a massive difference, reduce the "slop" in the steering significantly i found!


They tighten up the steering and turn in, but they aren't going to affect understeer that greatly. As an alternative to Defcon/Cookbots+poly, there are options for Delrin bushings that are even better. I made my own out of Delrin.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

FJ1000 said:


> Interesting reading about the haldex mod. So this enables up to 50:50 split right? Does it actually drive like a 50:50? How quickly does the haldex react?


Right. For me the delay in the Quattro engaging made things really hard on track. Installing the insert made things far more predicatable. One of the major eliminators of understeer on my car.

VT


----------



## CollecTTor (Jan 17, 2014)

Von Twinzig said:


> FJ1000 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting reading about the haldex mod. So this enables up to 50:50 split right? Does it actually drive like a 50:50? How quickly does the haldex react?
> ...


Is it really that noticeable? I've never been in a car with modded Haldex. Maybe I need to try one of these out for the next track day!


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

FJ1000 said:


> On the chav front - that is indeed a concern! I'm a VAG man so a renault might bring me out in a rash (car history: 2x polos, mk4 golf Gti, Audi S4 B6, A4 B8 2.0T s-line before the current motors).


I wanted to add some balance to this, I moved to a TT for a track car because I was afraid for my licence being seriously naughty in my second B6 S4, so I took the decision to buy a car specifically for hooning around in. I expected the haldex equipped 225 TT to be a great little handling car with tunability. well, the handling and grip compared to the B6 was a serious disappointment, even now, stripped out, buckets, lightweight wheels, coilovers, super-pro bushes, exhaust, upgrades brakes and 270bhp from a stage one remap and it still lags behind the B6 S4 for performance and grip.

The handling is very poor by comparison especially in the wet where in the S4, those AMG & M spec cars were just obstacles to progress on the road (I fitted the RS4 ARBs to mine and run on 35 Vredesdein Ultrac Sessantas)

So much so that I wish I would have kept the S4 and turned that into a track car, it is doable, and certainly different, the tunability for power is less until you start considering the supercharger options - read more on Audi Revolution - 490hp is achievable with a supercharger as long as its done properly with a JHM system NOT PES or APR


__
http://instagr.am/p/sygQP6u4v7/

B6 Track car - Check this:

http://nickscarblog.com/featured-rides/ ... 4-race-car

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthrea ... ild-Thread

I am committed to the TT now, but I am underwhelmed by its grip and handling, I will try the Insert and a few other things, but the combination of lack of noise, torque, flexibility and grip leaves me with the sense that I chose the wrong donor car.

If you can find a good B6, no timing chain issues and the clutch/flywheel already done, you can strip a good 250kg out of the 1600+ kerb weight, the ZF box is rock solid, aux rad delete, arbs and set of semi-slicks and you have a good starting base, high boil fluid and some DS2500s (I ran these on both my B6's.

After that bushes, KW setup and some buckets...

Just make sure its silver and you adopt the Frank Beila BTCC red audi rings

** Dons fireproof suit xmas gift in anticipation of being flamed... **


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

1781cc said:


> FJ1000 said:
> 
> 
> > On the chav front - that is indeed a concern! I'm a VAG man so a renault might bring me out in a rash (car history: 2x polos, mk4 golf Gti, Audi S4 B6, A4 B8 2.0T s-line before the current motors).
> ...


BURN THE WITCH!!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

:lol: fair to see an opinion on the flip side, it would be good to all get down to a track day and compare notes, I wonder if I find my good because I know no better or if there's something fundamentally different with yours! Probably the former from the sound of things!


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

You can only have a tt if you have hairdresser tendencies, or so I've been told!!


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks for the input 1781cc, the comparison to the S4 is especially useful to know.

I've been discussing with a mate at work and we're probably going to start looking in March (he needs to get his wedding and honeymoon out of the way). Priorities eh? Don't know what's wrong with him!

As ashamed as I am to say it, the pull towards an already prepared Clio 172/182 is strong! It would be the cheapest option, in terms of initial outlay and also ongoing costs. And I honestly wouldn't be emotionally attached to it so all the better if we bin it! There seem to be a fair few track prepared ones about, which would be ideal as neither of us have much free time. Never in a million years I'd thought I'd be thinking about a French car!! Better get myself a Burberry cap. And an ASBO.

Still lots of time to change my mind though.

Thanks again for all the info guys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

The only other thing I would say if you are looking outside of the Audi brand, is maybe for a MK2 Golf GTI - keep an eye out on piston heads for track cars and also on eBay, you will see a lot of ready made stuff good to go (sometimes an S3 pops up as well)

The MKII was a serious consideration for me based on mechanicals, parts and I remember cocking the rear wheel all over the place in may one round milton keynes many moons ago.

A DC2 Type R is also a hoot, can be picked up for about £3K, cheap parts, 8500rpm redline and so very quick and nimble once going, the 0-60 sprint isn't the forte of the car, but the handling is heroic, I loved my grey import one.

Keep us posted on what you decide, but try to drive some others for a reference point


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

I could say this till my head turns blue, but nobody ever seems to listen. The TT is a wolf in sheep clothing. You have to remove the coat of watering-down placed on the raw potential of the TT to get to the good stuff. This is the Motorsports section for crying out loud, and it is less Motorports than the regular section of forums on some other platforms. In a Motorports pesrpective, what are we looking at with a TT (can only speak on the AWD turbo variants):

- Short sub-100" wheelbase 
- Inteligent AWD
- Good turbocharged engine with tons of aftermarket support and power potential 
- Ability to get in the 1,000 Kg for some killer power/weight ratio
- Solid gear box
- relatively stiff chassis

You look at these characteristics of the platform instead of the factory limitations on sub-systems that should always be addressed anyway on a true track build, and you will quickly realized its potential. I'm going to be honest guys, slapping some undersized wheels and tyres with limited engine and suspension revision/upgrade does not defines a platform, but rather highlights the people prepping and running the cars. Every single TT (mine included) that have been adequately massaged for track use have been very successful and dominant doing so... let's stop passing blame on a platform with serious potential and look at our prepping ability as a group (I am not immune to this myself, there are plenty of rocks I have not turned yet due to time and budget constraints).

-There is guy in South Africa competing in one with huge success with limited development time.
- Don Istook dominated at the end of his campaign with a TT in US SCCA road racing and Worl challenge
- There is even a guy in the UK that runs one and always seems to post winning racing videos (unsure of the series)

I am not even going to touch my accomplishments with the platform, but to hear TT owners underestimate its potential even against other questionable Audi platforms is puzzling (personally ran against all the VW/Audi platforms in competition and built a dynasty of dominance against them). Sorry if my experience building a track TT is different with the norm here, but I had to express my view. I am way ahead of the curve when it comes to prepping a TT vs the average here, and I can't even comment on what the plafform is truly capable of. I still haven't installed a front or rear Limited slip differential, still haven't finished altering the front suspension geometry to my linking, still haven't gotten to its minimum weight, still haven't touched the standard braking system hardware, still haven't finalized an elaborate all-around aerodynamics plan, sitll haven't addressed the gearing. So let's keep it in perspective people!


----------



## CollecTTor (Jan 17, 2014)

Madmax199 said:


> I could say this till my head turns blue, but nobody ever seems to listen.


I"m hurt. [smiley=bigcry.gif] J/K, but I did listen.  I quit trying to "justify" the car. If they don't want to listen, they won't take the knowledge/experience and apply it to whatever they deem a worthy track car either. Their loss......


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

I think there is a balance between track and motorsport, and lets keep the perspective you mention and refer to the track part as well as the motorsport part. Potential at unlimited cost isn't most effective way of putting a smile across your face and finding out where your driving inadequacies lurk.

You could argue that the potential of the Supra or Skyline as a track car is much higher than the TT, stock or modified, but cost is the major differentiator. With a limited budget, as appears to be the OPs remit, he asked about the prospect of the TT as a track car, not a motorsport competitor, so we have replied with our experiences.

I am all in with the TT, and I am looking forward to finding some of this amazing potential you speak of - within a sensible budget - but at the same time, I can't help but feel as though I missed a trick by not using a better base with a higher level of performance to start with - hence my comments about the S4 that the OP can relate to, because he's had one before, so the comparison is direct.

I am pleased you have found a sweet sport with yours and are enjoying it, pray tell, excluding the cost of the car, how much is the total bill so far in relation to the performance feedback during your modifying time? I'd be interested to see how much it takes to unearth the potential and still have geometry, braking, gearing and aerodynamics on the still to do list!


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

CollecTTor said:


> Madmax199 said:
> 
> 
> > I could say this till my head turns blue, but nobody ever seems to listen.
> ...


At least someone is listening! Lol

I see a TT as the same as the boost buggies (evo/sti). Good power potential, AWD, front heavy, and horrible front suspension geometry. The only difference is they have much better aftermarket support, as well as a way deeper and hardcore field of owners. Put on a level playing field (in terms of what's required to have all of these platform perform at the track) there is absolutely no real difference between them. I have built my track evo before I ever touched the wife's TT, and there is not a single thing that was needed in the evo that is not also an issue in the TT. So much so that I feel that I'm building the EVO again (except that I had started with the better geared 5-speed with the Evo platform).


----------



## CollecTTor (Jan 17, 2014)

1781cc said:


> I think there is a balance between track and motorsport, and lets keep the perspective you mention and refer to the track part as well as the motorsport part.


I don't think anyone here is competing in professional motorsports. That makes us all track rats. No one here is operating on an unlimited budget either, we all do this as a personal hobby with our "toys."


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

1781cc said:


> I think there is a balance between track and motorsport, and lets keep the perspective you mention and refer to the track part as well as the motorsport part. Potential at unlimited cost isn't most effective way of putting a smile across your face and finding out where your driving inadequacies lurk.
> 
> You could argue that the potential of the Supra or Skyline as a track car is much higher than the TT, stock or modified, but cost is the major differentiator. With a limited budget, as appears to be the OPs remit, he asked about the prospect of the TT as a track car, not a motorsport competitor, so we have replied with our experiences.
> 
> ...


What does putting a price on parts have to do with the potential of a platform, if you really think about it. Placed on parity (say rule set), the TT is every bit as capable as many iconic track-worthy cars of its era. The fact that it remained such a niche car with limited aftermarket support is irrelevant to the discussion IMO (track of Motorsports). Potential is potential, cost is cost.

I also feel that if the wrong approach is taken with prepping at TT for track duty, it can turn into a money pit and still underperform because what is really needed have not being addressed. For example, the very fisrt mod I did to the TT was a set adapters so I can run my evo's 10j wide wheels wrapped in 315 mm race tyres. Till this day, that very first mod has remained the one that pays the biggest dividend with track times -- not dropping over 1,000 lbs ... not doubling the wheel HP... but simply the appropriate wheel/tyre for the platform. Therefore if you get your priorities wrong, or don't address the appropriate things, you may never get to see what a TT is capable of as a platform. How many here runs 275mm-up tyre width? How many here have deleted their front ARB? Accommodations for these two things is not expensive in the grand scheme of things, however they are more important than everything the chassis needs in my experience.

As far as how much it cost me, I don't think I am a good representation for various reasons. Firstly I do my own work, and a lot of things on the car are fabricated. I also developed a lot of alliances with parts companies in the community over the years and my car has been used as a test mules for many things. Therefore I have as much free/discounted parts on my car than full price stuff. With that said, outside of the typical stuff that all of the light track day builds here have spent on already, the only expensive items are the standalone ECU (which is not really needed), the inlet manifold, and the hybrid turbo. So in terms of money spent bring out the TT's potential, it can be done on the cheap if a comprehensive priority list is set from the get go.

I still think that the habit of taking a full-compromise car and downplaying its performance due to the very compromise we have chosen to make for whatever reason (budget, time, street ability, etc) is flawed.


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

Hadn't checked this thread for a few days (since my last post) and just caught up with the interesting discussion.

I am not surprised that a well prepped TT is a great track car. I have been considering it because I can see potential too! I've had a 1.8T and know how tuneable they are, and I drive an Audi Quattro (though not haldex) so liked the idea of that too.

However, it's not so much the car as my own constraints that throw a spanner in the works. I don't have a lot of time to prep the car myself (full time job in the city with a 2.5hr round trip commute, wife, 2 young kids). I also don't want to throw a lot of money at this. The idea has come from enjoying my RS4 on track but wanting something more suited to the track, that I'm not worried about binning. If it becomes a labour of love and I sink lots of time and money into it, it's slightly defeated the original purpose.

For these reasons, I'm leaning towards something like a clio 182 or E36 328. There seem to be a few about that have already been modified for track duty. Minimum hassle and outlay if I pick up one of these. There do not seem to be many track prepared TT's about, unfortunately.

Basically - If I end up accidentally killing a £2.5k clio, I won't feel any remorse!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

NickG said:


> Welcome to the Forum!
> 
> Firstly, love the RS4 and even the Golf!  Watched your video, seems you were having fun! Are you local to Snetterton?
> 
> ...


nick , after a lot of soul searching and thoughts of ditching my tt in favour of my third evo, I have wised up and am doing what all.along I knew was the right thing to do.
I am keeping the tt and setting to it with a couple of hard hitting homies with a blow torch and a pair of pliers.
where do I get this insert thingamyjig and how hard is it to fit it???
Cheers
Liam


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Good choice!

The insert is from eBay, there are 2 different types so make sure you order the correct one! 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200947138407?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

NickG said:


> Good choice!
> 
> The insert is from eBay, there are 2 different types so make sure you order the correct one!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200947138407?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Top Man , cheers , it's top of my list!!


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

MX5. probably going to be the quickest and most entertaining round most UK tracks. Very cheap to run, great communities for support, and parts.

RWD will teach you the most about car control and I think also makes for the most fun. Light and RWD is the way forward.

Iv owned a TT, out grew the chassis for track work, then a BMW 135i cost so much to run on track and didnt come a live until doing silly speeds. Then a Mx5 mk3 it was an awesome full on track car very cheap running costs, it put in quick laps and taught me a lot.
iv ended up in a charged gt86. It has the pros of the cheaper running cost like the MX5, being light without stripping weight means more fun at sensible speeds while retaining nice road mannors if you drive to track. Its more my kind of car than the mx5. The 86 is awesome on track and I love it. The MX5 was tool for doing trackdays, but I didnt love it. However that does mean you drive it harder as you wont be upset if you bin it.


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Isn't an MX5 a non-interference engine as well so it the Cambelt goes it's not all pistons and valves having an intimate chat? I see loads at Bedford that look like fun round the track


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

Apologies for the thread resurrection, but after putting the track car idea on hold, I'm back on the hunt (with a different friend this time). I spotted this, and would be interested in getting feedback from some TT experts!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222443577034

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

That looks like a pretty good base to start from to be honest, saves you a lot of work but expect to spend some additional money tweaking and fixing a few things. Id say its worth visit for sure!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I think that might be Liam's a chap who's sometimes, but not often on here... can't remember his forum name for the life of me.

As said, with the bits it's had done already it'll be a great start


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Godbarber?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

1781cc said:


> Godbarber?


Yeah that's the one! I might be putting 2&2 together though!


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

I thought he was in Milton Keynes and I dont remember the car having a cage (major plus) or red mud flaps (why?)


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys, it is indeed godbarber!

This could be a go-er

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I'd say so, he's spent a good bit of cash on getting the car up to scratch to where it is so far.


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

Going to view on Friday! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brushwood69 (Dec 17, 2012)

Mine will be up for sale soon.

All the toys, hybrid, hpa touchmotion, rear roll cage, running 340bhp racing wheels


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

brushwood69 said:


> Mine will be up for sale soon.
> 
> All the toys, hybrid, hpa touchmotion, rear roll cage, running 340bhp racing wheels


WTF! 

VT


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

brushwood69 said:


> Mine will be up for sale soon.
> 
> All the toys, hybrid, hpa touchmotion, rear roll cage, running 340bhp racing wheels


How soon, and how much will you be asking?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brushwood69 (Dec 17, 2012)

Offers in excess of £5k would make it available now. It's a forged engine less than 1000miles on it. Big intercooler, racing seats meister r coilovers the lot..

VT, yep I've been torn between converting the TT to a rally car or the Clio Cup. If someone stumps up the cash on the Audi that will seal it, if not I may gut the remaining insides and move from the current class to sports libre so I can make it more competitive and lighter so don't worry just yet ;-)

BW


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

Bought Godbarber's old TT!























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

brushwood69 said:


> Offers in excess of £5k would make it available now. It's a forged engine less than 1000miles on it. Big intercooler, racing seats meister r coilovers the lot..
> 
> VT, yep I've been torn between converting the TT to a rally car or the Clio Cup. If someone stumps up the cash on the Audi that will seal it, if not I may gut the remaining insides and move from the current class to sports libre so I can make it more competitive and lighter so don't worry just yet ;-)
> 
> BW


You might get more breaking it rather than selling was a whole, be a shame if you let it go though. Car always looks swift from the videos mate


----------



## Lazyboy (Aug 24, 2016)

If it's a cheap track car you want you'd be best off with an mx5. Delightful handling and rear wheel drive.

I love my TT but have never felt like taking it on track. With both my previous MX5s all I could think about was the next time I'd get to take them on track. Brilliant fun.


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Maybe you should take the TT on track, you might be surprised how well it can perform when outside the confines of a normal driving scenario. The way you described the Mx5 desire to get back on track is exactly how I feel about the TT and the potential for development is huge. I can't wait for my next one on the 9th at Blyton


----------



## Lazyboy (Aug 24, 2016)

Maybe you're right. I love Blyton Park. I don't know what it is about the TT. Mine is fwd so that's putting me off a bit. Also it feels a bit posh to hoon around a track in.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

1781cc said:


> Maybe you should take the TT on track, you might be surprised how well it can perform when outside the confines of a normal driving scenario. The way you described the Mx5 desire to get back on track is exactly how I feel about the TT and the potential for development is huge. I can't wait for my next one on the 9th at Blyton


Blyton is epic! You'll love it, lap after lap after lap... great for improving! Something to get you in the mood:


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

NickG said:


> 1781cc said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you should take the TT on track, you might be surprised how well it can perform when outside the confines of a normal driving scenario. The way you described the Mx5 desire to get back on track is exactly how I feel about the TT and the potential for development is huge. I can't wait for my next one on the 9th at Blyton
> ...


Thanks for those Nick, I remembered you went and watched these before but forgot about them.

What do you use to get the telemetry stuff? I have a go pro and a liquid TT in the ODB II port


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I've got a OBD wifi adapter which I plug in and then record telemetry to the 'trackaddict' app on my phone, then overlay on my faux pro footage.

Works relatively well, if I can find a mount suitable for the phone it can record video too so I might try and set that up in the cabin and then mount the camera externally and play around with some PIP!


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Sounds good mate, I need to workout what I need most, telemetry or on the fly data from the car via the liquid, unless there is a way to split the ODB for two outputs I guess it'll be the liquid, but I might look into a mount like you


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

So, first trackday in the Turbo Tin-can today, and it was great fun! Lots to learn though!

Big thanks to MSVT for hosting a great day, and to 1781cc/Lee for all the help and advice during the day.

A few thoughts...

Prep did not go to plan. Lack of a locking wheel nut key, or a locker removal socket that would fit, meant not all the pre-trackday jobs got done. Couldn't get the cookbots on, and spent so much time faffing around trying to get the lockers off that the TTRS ducts and haldex insert got neglected.

On track, the car felt more capable and quicker than I expected. I found I was a lot more committed than I have been on previous track days in my RS4. It was nice to not stress about doing damage to my pride and joy.

Really enjoyed the track at Bedford too - especially the lack of sh** to hit! I did have one off onto the grass - was pushing on and came into a corner too quick, too much steering input and lots of oversteer later I was going backwards onto the grass! Only my pride damaged.

A few issues/follow-ups:

1. Brake fade after about 15-20min. Hoping the TTRS ducts help in this regard when they go on. Also, need to check paperwork to see which performance brake fluid is in there at the moment, and when it was changed last.

2. The car seemed to lose power at 5.5-6k revs when hot; almost as if you'd hit the redline. Not sure if that's connected to no. 3 - or could be something else. Any ideas?

3. EML came on on the drive home. Scan showed an intermittent fault on the knock sensor (which I only just had changed, so might be an old code I forgot to clear) and catalyst system bank 1 efficiency below threshold (Could that just be due to the decat? Cleared the codes and will see what comes back.

4. Oil temp seemed to get quite high too, almost into the red zone on the gauge before I backed off and let the car cool. What's a typical on track temp for you guys?

5. We need more grip and better suspension! Having a passenger ride in Lee's awesome TT showed up the stock dampers/40 mm spring combo on our TT, and the slightly wider tyres on Lee's car really improve lateral grip. It felt a lot more planted. Perhaps the haldex insert makes a difference too.

6. Made a rookie mistake and forgot the tyre pressure gauge. I suspect I was running too high a pressure when the tyres were warm.

So, list of stuff to sort, then bring on the next one!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Nice write up!

Yep, Bedford is a brilliant track for forgiveness! Videos of the spin... that's what we're all here for! :lol:

1. Ducts will help, but might just mask the problem. Was it fade, i.e. Pedal firm but doing not a lot, or was it a fluid issue, I.e. Pedal nearly hit the floor?

2. Could be heat related, but...

3. Clear the codes, see what come back. The cat efficiency is definitely due to the decat, this can be mapped out... nothing to worry about!

4. Have you got an oil gauge installed I assume? Only ask as there isn't one as standard in the car! Regardless, An oil cooler is pretty much a must have on these cars when pushed hard, so look into getting one installed when you can.

5. More rubber and more compliant suspension will feel nicer and improve lap times, that's a given, so do what you can afford, decent coilovers, wheels and tyres will give you a big bill, but will give you more potential then just upping power as some insist on doing!

Hope to see you out soon!!


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

Ha - I'm being a dumbass aren't I! I was looking at the coolant temp.

Recommendations on oil cooler?

I may look to get the liquid gauge Lee showed me in his car - looks handy.

Are any of the fixed damping coilovers more suited to track use than others? Adjustable damping would be great but more than I want to spend (unless a us d set comes up).

I'm thinking 255 wide rubber. Either 17 or 18" work out at about £100 for federal or nankang semi-slicks, so not bank breaking. Any wider seems much more expensive though. Will need some 8.5" wide rims for those though.

Brakes was as per the first scenario mentioned - pedal was firm but the brakes just wouldn't bite as much. Wasn't off a cliff, but definitely noticeable. Checked and the fluid is RBF600 changed in Oct. pads are carbotech XP10. I guess some fade is inevitable, and there are some heavy braking areas at Bedford.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi Faisal, good seeing you and your mate on track the other day, you've got a good base to start from with that TT.

Oil cooler... look at a Local or Setrab jobbie - both as good as other, its your preference on brand/price.

The liquid has proven invaluable to me, but bear in mind if you have a BAM you have an oil temperature sensor, other engine codes I believe do not (happy to be corrected), so worth checking, but in any case, there is a lot of benefit to them. have a look at the Race Diagnostics website and then buy one of the many that crop up in the market place, but make sure you have the password for the device.

I have fixed damping coilovers on mine, fk sports of some type or another that came with the car, they have suited me and my skillset fine so far, eventually I will upgrade, but for now, they do the job, the money for me was better spent on getting the car to brake properly and not overheat, plus having the whole thing super pro polybushed.

my rubber is 225/40/18, I don't force myself going wider at the moment, I am happy with the grip on offer, I think in this instance better dividends will be made by removing more weight then gained by increasing rubber size.

Talking of brakes, your's might need bleeding, they might need braided hoses as well, if you already have good pads and fluid, check the operation of the callipers as they might be sticking, how much is left on the discs as well?

If the car has been sat for a long time you might have had some glazing on the pads left over from last time it was used.


----------

